# Contest at scareviewzombie.com win Jason Animatronic prop



## scareviewzombies.com (Jul 12, 2010)

I am running a contest on my site for someone to provide name for 2 Zombies characters of mine. So get in the running and give us your best names and you can win your very own 6 foot life size Jason Voorhees Animatronic prop! Check my site for best name gets the prop and I will it to ship to you free of charge if you are in continental united states and canada. free jason, free shipping!


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Cool Scareviewzombie and nice website!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Their website needs work. It won't let you create an account.


----------

